# $800 IASCA CD



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Not mine - IASCA *RAREST MFSL CD* *SPCD-7* *24k Japan Gold* *MINT* | eBay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

kickinaudio said:


> IASCA *RAREST MFSL CD* *SPCD-7* *24k Japan Gold* *MINT* | eBay


:laugh: cocaine is a powerful drug.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

glws.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

Its made of goolllld


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

RedMed427 said:


> Its made of goolllld


If it was truly made of gold it wouldn't play? What's the point in owning a cd w/no music? :laugh:


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the recorded film part is gold... Either way - there isn't a CD in the entire world I would spend $100 on, let alone $800!


----------



## MrUntouchab1e (Mar 23, 2011)

I like the shipping cost of $6,90...??


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

MrUntouchab1e said:


> I like the shipping cost of $6,90...??


It's the buyer's choice. 6...90, whatever you feel like. These are laid back sellers.


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

bmiller1 said:


> It's the buyer's choice. 6...90, whatever you feel like. These are laid back sellers.


BRLLNT!


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

i have rush moving pictures, the police sycronicity, and def leppard pyromania, all done by shefield labs with the 24k gold plating. i also own this c.d. from my iasca days in the late 80s and it aint worth 60 bucks let alone one million space bucks lone [email protected]


----------

